# Ashwagandha works for anxiety!



## The Lonely Kid (Nov 11, 2011)

G


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had ashwagandha before. I took it for a month or two, but didn't notice anything - until I stopped taking it. I just want to find something that gives me amazing results immediately that doesn't have a laundry list of side effects, and doesn't need a prescription after a sob session with some over payed psychologist who doesn't give a ****.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it's a good supplement too - but not nearly as effective as your case. I experience less physical symptoms like shaking whilst taking it, and also less irritability. 

For those not in the know, it's classified as an adaptogen - a substance that balances out something to a normal level. If it's too high, an adaptogen will lower and if to low it will increase it. In this case the thing affected is cortisol (the body's stress hormone)

One more thing though, I think the product links that you have posted are far to pricey. You can get it much cheaper if you shop around.


----------

